# Fault on Air Bag/SRS Light - Peugeot/Citroen/Fiat



## Dibs28 (Nov 18, 2012)

My Peugeot Boxer 2010 had the dreaded airbag light not fully going out. I had taken the van for its Mot last month and the guy told me of the fault but said he just advised to get it fixed although it was technically a failure. He suggested it was an earthing fault as there was clearly no fault with the air bag or so he thought.

After trawling forums to find loads of info from people on Fiat/Peugeot forums with the same type of issue etc, the fault could be the SRS/Airbag ECU and earthing issue or the dash instrument cluster. The latter being the most likely as Fiat, Citroen and Peugeot have all had this problem. Seemingly crap electronic parts in the dashboard cluster. Warning lights stay on, gauges show inacurate information etc.

Anyway a new cluster is about £600 or £700 I believe, so I eliminated all the accessories I had added to the van like, reversing camera, reversing sensors and windscreen ariel in case any of these introduced a rogue earth etc. No luck all still the same.

I then removed the ECU and tested that as much as I could after reading up on it, still no joy so in depth look at the dash cluster. There are a couple of companies that refurbish them with better components and indeed undertake repairs for insurance companies and Fiat themselves. A full refurb of the cluster is £150. Seemed a lot to get my air bag light to go out. I could have left it till next years Mot, but I dont like things that dont work properly.

I packaged up the cluster and sent it away with a 24hr turnaround service. The company called me to say it was fixed and that there were more lights than I thought were faulty it was a full LED system failure. The Led's were all very dimly lit, and really only seen in the dark. The full refurbishment had fixed the problem.

Cluster now fitted back in the van and all is perfect with a life time warranty. So I spent quite a few days eliminating things before getting to this but maybe I shouldnt have bothered as this problem is seemingly so common that Fiat dont care and companies are running business off these faults.

I must say the company I used for the repair were brilliant although they did lighten my wallet by £150 plus postage, but a new cluster was a lot more and would also probably develop the fault in a few years or less as Fiat still use cheap chinese components I believe. They seemingly regularly replace clusters in warranty if the customer reports it.

Just thought I would post this in case anyone was having any intermittent or odd dash warning lighting problems. I have now also heard that other manufacturers have similar issues and very common in cars too now.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a LHD 2014 X290 base chassis, imported and registered in Feb 2015; started getting the intermittent airbag light fault last summer, reported to local Fiat Motorhome dealer at the time and agreed to leave it until next annual service (which was booked for 3 weeks before warranty ran out). At which time they fitted a complete replacement instrument cluster FOC and no faults since.
The bonus was that the new cluster has MPH and KPH both marked so the Lockwood overlay became redundant. I've had nothing but very good and helpful sevice from the dealer, who is HTC of Theale, Berks.


----------



## snowboarder005 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi 


How easy is it to change dash board cluster.

cheers

Tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You have asked that question of a former member from 2017, have not seen him for a long while. Interestingly, he joined in 2012 but only made ONE POST and that was in 2017 according to the data on his post, so hardly a prolific member ! 🤣

You may find buying the Haynes Manual for the Fiat Ducati van tells you what to do, the van front end is nigh on identical to most Ducati based MH, although MH often. / usually have extra fuse locations and relays for eg retracting step and the fridge circuit, as well as a more heavy duty alternator on some. The dashboard is more or less identical.

I hope that helps, welcome to the forum


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

snowboarder005 said:


> Hi
> 
> How easy is it to change dash board cluster.
> 
> ...


It is easy on the X250 Fiat Ducato, 4 torx screws and that is it. 
http://gayleybird.blogspot.com/2017/02/opening-instrument-panelchanging-speedo.html


----------

